# Prayers for Gidget please and opinions



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Those of you that know Gidget know that she is a tiny girl at only 2 lbs at a little over 2 1/2 yrs old. She has been acting a bit strange for a little over a week. She sorta looks around like she is following a flying insect but there is nothing there. She is still alert and responds to me talking to her or my hand moving but she just kind of looks around. I have looked this up and it seems it could be the onset of seizure behavior. Someone mentioned SM/CM or something along those lines but those symptoms do not seem to be the same as hers. I also had someone say possible petit mal seizures but the videos I have seen not look the same. She still has a health appetite, plays and everything normally but she has been pawing a bit at her ear and shaking occasionally like she is shaking water off but this is not something she does often so this is a bit different too with the shaking. I wondered if an ear infection could be causing her to be a bit dizzy. But with that being said this seems to happen only in the evenings which I have read could be floaters that she may only be able to see in the dim light. Tonight she continued after I turned the light on though? I am confused and very worried about my girl. I would love to hear anyones thoughts on this especially if you have a Chihuahua or dog that has/does this and what it may be and what could help. I am calling the vet in the morning and to schedule an appt as soon as possible but would like to be able to present different possible scenarios to the vet when I go. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, I hope she is ok! She is such a precious girl. I'll be thinking of you and her. I'm wish I had answers for you  .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How scary. I have no advice on this. Wishing her well soon.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor thing. I hope she's ok. Your post is a little confusing to read. I hope her vet can figure this out.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope Gidget is ok. sorry, I wish I had some advice but just wanted to say good luck at the Vet appointment.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

When you mentioned that she looks around like she's chasing a fly......my first thought was floaters or cataracts. I actually have cataracts, and, while they don't bother me too much, when there is really bright light - like being outside on a snowy day, or at night when I am in a well-lit, lighter coloured room, I see the floaters. AND......I can not count how many times a cataract has caught my attention and I swat the air because I think it's a fly or a bug!!! Of course, I'm intelligent and it only takes me a minute to realize it's just my cataract but a dog wouldn't understand that and keep looking for the "fly".

I also know that when my Bella started going blind she would sit and just weirdly look around - like she was "off". Now, of course, I know that she couldn't see well and was also likely trying to figure out what was blocking her vision.

It wouldn't surprise me if it's Gidget's eyes that are the problem.

I hope Gidget is okay. Let us know how she does.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Can't offer any advice but wishing you good news at her Vet appointment.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope the vet visit finds out what is wrong. I know with Perse she does shake her head a little bit and have her ear back and it seems to throw off her balance, but nothing wrong with her.

I hope hope hope it's nothing serious! Praying for her.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This is sad I hope your baby girl is okay and that you get the problem fixed as soon as possible hopefully the vet will have a simple answer  
I suppose you could contact the breeder and ask if her parents or grandparents etc have ever experienced anything similar?


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

My coco gets ear infections every few months and as soon as she starts shaking her head I take her to the vet and I've always been right but I cant say the other thing has happened like swatting a fly. I would definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Any word on how her vet visit went? I have been thinking of her.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys and sorry if I confused anyone with my post. I typed it last night on my phone and I tend to do so fast and usually do not proof read on my phone before submitting. 

Her breeder was a punk teenager that bred his two dogs which I now have her mom and dad. I rescued them after getting Gidget. Rescued the Dad and then 6 months later the mom. I have not seen these behaviors in either of them.

The vet says her eyes and ears look good. He looked deep back into her eyes and all seems well. I had him run a full blood panel so I will get results back in 5 to 7 business days and we will go from there. We are hoping it is just normal floaters but ofcourse it could be epilepsy, etc... I am going to document these episodes in a notebook so I can list time of day, lighting in the room, temperature in the room, whether television is on, etc... so maybe it will help rule out some other things. 

Below is a photo of her when I got back into the car. She was not happy about them wrapping her neck after the blood was drawn. Bless her


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry this is happened! I sure hope it's just little floaters or something simple and treatable. She is such an adorable little sweetheart.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi, Emmie, has FOCAL epilepsy. She looks up and around as if she sees 'things' that aren't there. We finally took her to a vet neurologist who diagnosed her. Of the eons of tests (spinal fluid, skull x-ray, blood work, and others, they diagnosed this. She has been on phenobarbital, and potassium bromide that keep her symptoms under control. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

We will be praying for Gidget.
Look up " Fly snapping syndrome". I have read about this in cats. It might also apply to dogs. I believe it can be a sign of epilepsy, but completely controllable with meds.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

PearlyQ said:


> We will be praying for Gidget.
> Look up " Fly snapping syndrome". I have read about this in cats. It might also apply to dogs. I believe it can be a sign of epilepsy, but completely controllable with meds.


I read about the fly snapping syndrome when I first started researching. She does not snap at them so I am hoping it does not progress to this.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoping and praying the blood panel come back negative. Hang in there!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I will be keeping you both in my prayers!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Minnie, Pip and I are sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you please update us with the vet's report? We are all hopeful.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Poor little Gidget, may the Lord watch over her and bring you both comfort.


----------

